# IBS + GCSEs = difficult



## Revolutionforlove (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm 16 and have been living with IBS since I was 11. As if living with the condition wasn't difficult enough, I have my GCSEs in a month! I don't know how I am going to cope and I don't know anyone in the same situation so I guess this is the right place to be. Anyone got any ideas on how to cope? Or has anyone had the same problem?


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

You do the best that you can do, and that's all you can do.

I'm from the US and don't know much about GCSE's. Do your teachers know about your issue? If you're comfortable with the idea, telling them about it might be helpful.


----------

